# Man killed by snapped branch in freak tree-pruning accident Perth Australia



## derwoodii (Oct 26, 2017)

https://au.news.yahoo.com/wa/a/37613466/man-killed-by-tree-branch-in-freak-gardening-accident/

A 46-year-old man has died in a freak accident north of Perth after the branch of a tree he was pruning broke and crushed him.


----------



## c5rulz (Oct 27, 2017)

Don't know I would call it a freak accident. Was not a pro and was cutting 4 meters off the ground? What could possibly go wrong?


----------

